# 30 second skip..



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

I know its not currently available, so this questions is directed to anyone with any inside sources at DirectTV...

Do they know this is something we really want?

Are there any plans to add this type of functionality, or similar functionality in any upcoming releases?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, they know it is something that the "community" forums have been asking for.

From what I have been told, "something" is planned... but I was not given a timetable on when we may see it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> but I was given a timetable on when we may see it.


Ok when? Or was that a typo?

I'd settle for a skip no matter how small it was, 15 seconds, 10 seconds, 7 seconds. Anything will do, just give us some sort of skip ahead feature. I'd wish they would give us PIP too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Ok when? Or was that a typo?
> 
> I'd settle for a skip no matter how small it was, 15 seconds, 10 seconds, 7 seconds. Anything will do, just give us some sort of skip ahead feature. I'd wish they would give us PIP too.


Typo... figures... I would miss the key "NOT" given a timetable in that one...

That's what I get at 1am..


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to add that "some kind of bug fix" better be right around the corner. I am a big supporter of the R-15 but its starting to get frustrating now and the lockups are more frequent if your a heavy user and settings tweaker. I would rather a monthly update fixing a few things than an update every quarter fixing many things.

I dont care about the SL duplicates and this other stuff, you can just create manual recordings to avoid the dups and for the SL that dont work. I know people dont want to believe this but you can adjust to using the FF and the replay button to stop instead of a skip button.

I just want to be able to feel safe doing things and not avoid menu options as I know it might lockup if I go there.


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

Bobman said:


> . I know people dont want to believe this but you can adjust to using the FF and the replay button to stop instead of a skip button.
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree more, this is my biggest frustration with the R-15. The only other bug that has caused me a little problem is when the "do you want to change channels" doesn't clear itself. The 30 second skip is critical!!


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

The lack of a skip button with the new generation PVRs is a deal breaker for me. As soon as Dish gets the HD locals in LA, I'm dumping Direct. And the sooner I do it, the less money I lose on my Ebay auction of my Tivo HR10-250.


----------



## donnaml98 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bobman said:


> can adjust to using the FF and the replay button to stop instead of a skip button.


I second that. I've seen this tip mentioned before, works like a charm.



terrylmc said:


> The only other bug that has caused me a little problem is when the "do you want to change channels" doesn't clear itself.


Same here. It happened to me again last night. Had the TV on, was busy with something else, and the channel didn't change to record what I wanted it to.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

The failure of the unit to change channels is VERY frustrating....and inconsistent.

I have only had the problem once - but it caused me to miss the first new Lost a couple weeks ago. My unit was in Standby when I left for the evening...when I got home about 11M and turned the unit on, there was the message asking if it was okay to switch channels....apparently it had been waiting for a response for 4 hours and recorded neither the re-cap LOST at 7: or the new showing at 8M.

Fortunately, they are replaying the 'new' shows the next week at the moment so I caught it this week, but boy was I mad.

Now, whener there is soemthing I consider "critical" -- Lost or West Wing -- I try to make sure I change to the appropriate channel before turning the unit to Standby and leaving the house. This way it never has to ask to change the channel...

Obviousy, this type of babysitting shouldn't be necessary, but at least I haven't missed any other "critical" recordings..... :nono2:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Now, whener there is soemthing I consider "critical" -- Lost or West Wing -- I try to make sure I change to the appropriate channel before turning the unit to Standby and leaving the house.


Man, I just had a flashback to "the old days", when you'd set your VCR to record, and you'd have to remember to tune the cable box or sat receiver to the correct channel. Oh, and of course you had to turn your VCR off so the timer would work. Thanks for the nostalgia, DirecTV


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

walters said:


> Man, I just had a flashback to "the old days", when you'd set your VCR to record, and you'd have to remember to tune the cable box or sat receiver to the correct channel. Oh, and of course you had to turn your VCR off so the timer would work. Thanks for the nostalgia, DirecTV


Yeah - I had the exact same thought when I came up with this "work-around"....pretty sad...


----------

